
Steve Bannon: 'we're going to war in the South China Sea  no doubt' - nonidit
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2067457/steve-bannon-were-going-war-south-china-sea-no-doubt
======
Cozumel
This is truly terrifying, and that's not a word I use lightly. First putting
Iran 'on notice' and now China. It's like they don't realise they're not just
mouthing off in a bar, they're declaring war against countries that are
capable of wiping the floor with them.

~~~
lawless123
Maybe they could handle one. But they're simultaneously picking fights with
China and Iran while saying they'll also fight Isis.

Meanwhile alienating all their allies.

------
DrScump
Quote is from an interview 11 months ago, well before he was Trump's chief
strategist.

